# Wann wurde mein PC ein- und ausgeschaltet?



## alextsch (24. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab schon gesucht aber nix gefunden zu meine Problem:

Ich möchte herausfinden, wann und wie lange mein PC angeschaltet war (in den letzten 12 Monaten).

Hab schon mal gesehen, dass es da eine Möglichkeit gibt, finde es aber nicht mehr! Weiß jemand Rat?

Danke
Alex T.


----------



## _root (24. August 2005)

Sorry. Helfen kann ich dir leider nicht, aber ich wüsste gerne wofür man sowas wissen will/muss...

MfG aCid


----------



## Leola13 (24. August 2005)

Hai,

es gibt für Windows sogenannte Key Logger Programme Beispiel , aber ob es damit möglich ist nachträglich festzustellen wann ein PC benutzt wurde glaub ich nicht.

Evtl. kannst du ja Online Zeiten auswerten, wenn der PC automatisch eine Verbindung in Internet aufbaut.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MrBarcode (24. August 2005)

Du kannst in der Ereignisanzeige nachsehen, wann der Ereignisprotokolldienst gestartet und gestoppt wurde.

Rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsplatz -> Verwalten dort Ereignisanzeige -> System.

Der Ereignisprotokolldienst wird gestartet = Code 6009 = Windows wurde gestartet

Der Ereignisprotokolldienst wird gestoppt = Code 6006 = Windows wird beendet


----------



## Alex Duschek (28. August 2005)

Ich hätte dir auch ein Programm anzubieten,welches eventuell hilfreich sein könnte 

PC Alarm

Das Programm nistet sich in die Taskleiste und du siehtst immer,wie lange dein PC schon läuft (außer du schaltest das Programm aus bzw den Autostart des Programms).Außerdem werden die Daten in Log-Dateien gespeichert


----------



## clechner (5. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

evtl. geht das auch mit BGInfo von Sysinternals
Das Programm generiert dir bei jedem Start eine Grafikdatei, wo alle Infos deines Systems drinstehen.
Vielleicht klappts damit!
CU
Chris


----------

